# Any advice please?



## MadAdey (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking at where to improve my golf over the next couple of months and I have identified 2 key areas. The first is my putting, I have been struggling, but since getting a V-easy it has improved ten-fold. So that is sorting itself out.

The other thing is my driver. I do have a very powerful swing and really put it out there. But sometimes it can go astray and cost me shots. I am looking at ways to improve my consistency. Slowing down the swing speed is not an option as it goes all over the place when I slow down as I loose control of the clubhead. 

I have got 2 videos here. 1 is at normal speed and the other has been slowed down to 0.25 of normal speed to make it easier to see club position. All comments will be appreciated, even if I do not like them.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9l90i_ekjA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KdpQ7VN6qs


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 31, 2012)

Your takeaway is very arms and hands. I could see it in the normal video never mind the slow video.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 31, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Your takeaway is very arms and hands. I could see it in the normal video never mind the slow video.
		
Click to expand...

My swing has developed like this due to several injuries over the years. Got a buggered right knee, a left wrist I smashed to pieces as a kid and a right shoulder that I destroyed last September. But I do know what you are talking about mate.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2012)

you can see clearly in the slowed down video that you start the downswing in the wrong sequence.  you unwind from the top with your shoulders.  the lower body should start the downswing. 

this video will show you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il83EutMrCA


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 31, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			My swing has developed like this due to several injuries over the years. Got a buggered right knee, a left wrist I smashed to pieces as a kid and a right shoulder that I destroyed last September. But I do know what you are talking about mate.
		
Click to expand...

It's something i am trying to work on myself. Been told it should be shoulders first and doing shoulders second leads to inconsistency and possible power loss. But if you are suffering g from restrictions due to injury then possibly a good coach could help you more with an individualised swing. 
At the top and down looked good. I assume you have trouble turning your shoulders first? Due to injury.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 31, 2012)

You seem to be standing way too far away from the ball at set-up with loads of tension.

Down-swing looks pretty good (other than reaching for the ball). Back-swing  is a bit 'Banzai'-ish!

I think you should do a pre-swing waggle to lose some of the tension and also change your posture slightly. Athletic without being rigid, just resting backside on a bar-stool - knees slightly flexed - is (my version of) the classic description. Moving closer to the ball should also mean the torso/core does more work in the coil rather than just getting dragged around by the arms/club - and also improve your balance which seems to be a bit forward too - your head lifting during the back-swing indicates that.

I think that's enough to go on with!

BTW. A higher loft Driver would most likely help the accuracy issue without losing much, if any, distance. Flight could be managed by lower spin shaft if necessary. Iron and short game must be pretty good anyway. Lack of massive length hasn't hurt Luke Donald - though he's not all that short!

Good Luck.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 31, 2012)

View may be distorted by camera angle, and there may be physical considerations from injuries, but...

You seem to be standing a long way away from the ball. Closer could help sync-ing of arms and body and balance too - head lifts quite a bit indicating something amiss.

Knee flex and spine angle don't look right either, but would change with above.

Tried waggling? Seems to be loads of tension that waggling tends to release.

Also.... Higher loft Driver should help accuracy without much, if any, loss of distance. Shaft change could adjust flight slightly if required.

Good Luck


----------



## JustOne (Dec 31, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			But sometimes it can go astray and cost me shots. I am looking at ways to improve my consistency.
		
Click to expand...

Open your alignment (feet, knees, hips, shoulders) and push it, ala Nicklaus. I can't see you changing that swing in a hurry so take the trees on the left out of play and push-fade everything back into the middle of the fairway. You're too steep in the downswing (in my opinion) to consistently draw the ball so take the 300yrd fade option and rip the life out of it. Basically learn never to draw or hook the ball with your driver and you'll have the entire fairway to play with from the left edge to the right edge.

Lining up square is going to give you a double miss, in my opinion.

My 2cents.


----------



## john0 (Dec 31, 2012)

The 2nd video looks to be about the same speed as one posted by chrisd a couple of days ago


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			You seem to be standing way too far away from the ball at set-up with loads of tension.

Down-swing looks pretty good (other than reaching for the ball). Back-swing  is a bit 'Banzai'-ish!

I think you should do a pre-swing waggle to lose some of the tension and also change your posture slightly. Athletic without being rigid, just resting backside on a bar-stool - knees slightly flexed - is (my version of) the classic description. Moving closer to the ball should also mean the torso/core does more work in the coil rather than just getting dragged around by the arms/club - and also improve your balance which seems to be a bit forward too - your head lifting during the back-swing indicates that.

I think that's enough to go on with!

BTW. A higher loft Driver would most likely help the accuracy issue without losing much, if any, distance. Flight could be managed by lower spin shaft if necessary. Iron and short game must be pretty good anyway. Lack of massive length hasn't hurt Luke Donald - though he's not all that short!

Good Luck.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate,

My iron and short game play is pretty good and do not have problems with that. 

Regarding my driver, that does not seem to be the problem. I hit it on a nice high trajectory and with the shaft I am using it all feels good. When I am on it it goes a mile and very straight. These bad shots are more out of inconsistency rather anything else. I can stand on one hole and boom it over 280 down the middle, put it out of bounds on the next hole, then stick it over 280 down the middle of the next one. SO it is more looking at what I can change to improve consistency rather than anything else.

Thanks ofr the advice and I will look at my posture when I am up the range next.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 31, 2012)

Big hitters like yourself mate will generally be inconsistent,purely because you dont hold back
and just hit it as hard as you can.
The only way you can get more consistent is to get a repeatable swing.
If your not wiling to take a little power off i would look at something else to work on.
Good to here your puttings improved,so i expect a handicap reduction this year.
If you want to get back down to the 5hcp you were before,its got to be your short game.
Boring for a big hitter,however its a must.
Look forward to seeing the results in the future meets


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 31, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Open your alignment (feet, knees, hips, shoulders) and push it, ala Nicklaus. I can't see you changing that swing in a hurry so take the trees on the left out of play and push-fade everything back into the middle of the fairway. You're too steep in the downswing (in my opinion) to consistently draw the ball so take the 300yrd fade option and rip the life out of it. Basically learn never to draw or hook the ball with your driver and you'll have the entire fairway to play with from the left edge to the right edge.

Lining up square is going to give you a double miss, in my opinion.

My 2cents.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should mention this James, it was something I was playing about with at the end of the season to see if I could get more fairways. Using the same theory as you are saying.

Cheers mate, I am definitely going to give this a go.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 31, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Big hitters like yourself mate will generally be inconsistent,purely because you dont hold back
and just hit it as hard as you can.
The only way you can get more consistent is to get a repeatable swing.
If your not wiling to take a little power off i would look at something else to work on.
Good to here your puttings improved,so i expect a handicap reduction this year.
If you want to get back down to the 5hcp you were before,its got to be your short game.
Boring for a big hitter,however its a must.
Look forward to seeing the results in the future meets 

Click to expand...

The putting has improved tenfold thanks to a V-easy. To be honest my short is not too bad and actually saves me shots rather than cost me shots, I'm no Mickleson but I am reasonably good. 

Taking power off just does not work as I loose the clubhead in the downswing as it just feels very uncomfortable. I use to be pretty good with the bigstick and even on off days it would only be down the rough. But now it if I hit a bad one with it I often have to have a reload which just costs me.

Hopefully though it will be sorted out this winter then we can team up again against the old farts and give them a pasting...:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Dec 31, 2012)

No idea if its a bad thing or not, but you seem to twist the club with your hands/wrists on the way back almost as soon as you take the club away. It just looks a bit odd to my eyes.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2012)

if you unwind from the bottom up instead of unwinding from the shoulders you will add 20% to your drives.  if you already hit it a long way then i suggest you work on that and you will be onto a winner!


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2012)

Region3 said:



			No idea if its a bad thing or not, but you seem to twist the club with your hands/wrists on the way back almost as soon as you take the club away. It just looks a bit odd to my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

That's the first thing I noticed and glad you saw it too as I didn't want to say it on my own and at my level.

I know your a big hitter Adey as you carried our ditch at KGC on the 1st and that's no mean feat but I can imagine if one of those drives went off-line, it would be a gonna.

On a side, that 2nd video is almost eerie and yet brilliant with the ghostly sounds. Needs a bit of background music to it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Adey.

I think any inconsistencies will be due to the way you change plane so much during your swing.   At the takeaway you fan the clubface open to the inside which gets the club on a very flat plane (shaft pointing way past the ball to target line)  It stays like this through the backswing.  You do manage to get it steeper during the downswing in this video but you come through the ball and into the follow through quite steep.  See how high the club and your hands are towards the top of your follow through, idealy the shaft and your arms would be bisecting your left shoulder.

On a day when your timing and coordination is good you will manage to get the club back on plane through impact, otherwise you will struggle for consistant direction.

I know its not easy to change a grooved swing but I would suggest you work on keeping the shaft pointing more along the extended ball to target line through the swing.   This will help you get more reliable ball flight.

The attached video explains this a  a bit better than I have, I hope this makes sense.  (Disregard the bits about draw and fade)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj0C0VbO_4g


----------



## Piece (Dec 31, 2012)

How about something simple like not using the driver at all?! Obviously you're not struggling with length, so use a 3w instead or maybe a 2i?


----------



## stevelev (Dec 31, 2012)

Fish said:



			That's the first thing I noticed and glad you saw it too as I didn't want to say it on my own and at my level.

I know your a big hitter Adey as you carried our ditch at KGC on the 1st and that's no mean feat but I can imagine if one of those drives went off-line, it would be a gonna.

On a side, that 2nd video is almost eerie and yet brilliant with the ghostly sounds. Needs a bit of background music to it.
		
Click to expand...

If your carrying it over 270, I'd swing at 90% of what you do now, and get used to that, you'll still be carrying more than most can drive, and just take 1 club extra for your next shot..  Better that it be sure its on line. 

pssssst: How do you manage to get it out there that well.


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2012)

Difficult to comment Adey as your swing is obviously affected by your injuries, especially the one to your left wrist. Can you swing the club more on one plane ?

I remember when I played with you thinking you had a strange takeaway, but your ball striking was great. With all the moving parts you will have bad days when your timing is off though.

I would book some lessons, as you have a great natural eye for a ball.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2012)

john0 said:



			The 2nd video looks to be about the same speed as one posted by chrisd a couple of days ago 

Click to expand...


You're off my Christmas card list!


----------



## john0 (Jan 1, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You're off my Christmas card list!
		
Click to expand...

Theres plenty of time to get back on it....


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 1, 2013)

stevelev said:



			If your carrying it over 270, I'd swing at 90% of what you do now, and get used to that, you'll still be carrying more than most can drive, and just take 1 club extra for your next shot..  Better that it be sure its on line.
		
Click to expand...

Like I have already said. If I slow things down  anymore with the driver I really struggle to get it back into impact. I am currently swinging at around 80% of what I can.



stevelev said:



			pssssst: How do you manage to get it out there that well.
		
Click to expand...

Nice smooth swing and concentrate on a good contact rather than trying to knock the skin off the ball


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 1, 2013)

richart said:



			Difficult to comment Adey as your swing is obviously affected by your injuries, especially the one to your left wrist. Can you swing the club more on one plane ?

I remember when I played with you thinking you had a strange takeaway, but your ball striking was great. With all the moving parts you will have bad days when your timing is off though.

I would book some lessons, as you have a great natural eye for a ball.
		
Click to expand...

My swing never looked like that before, so I am wondering if it is because of the serious injury to my shoulder last year. Maybe this is what I am stuck with now, who knows?

But i am going to get some lessons, Bobmeister is only 20 mins up the road from me so going to go see him for a couple of lessons.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			But i am going to get some lessons, Bobmeister is only 20 mins up the road from me so going to go see him for a couple of lessons.
		
Click to expand...

I'll clear my diary :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 1, 2013)

bobmac said:



			I'll clear my diary :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I would not go that far Bob. It is not hat bad is it?????


----------



## JustOne (Jan 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Funny you should mention this James, it was something I was playing about with at the end of the season to see if I could get more fairways. Using the same theory as you are saying.

Cheers mate, I am definitely going to give this a go.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a way forward for you rather than dramatically change your swing. I would suggest you need to find something consistent off the tee if you're h/cap is going to come down. Do you have the same swing with your irons?

You hit some very unusual positions in your backswing (I'm not going to do an indepth analysis as someone will start arguing and the thread will get deleted I expext) but you do just STAND UP in your backswing and then drop again on the downswing which is a symptom of a poor shoulder turn. If you watch your left shoulder carefully you can see that it basically just moves UP and away from the ball whereas it should turn DOWN and towards the ball - you're basically 'early extending' on your backswing as your left shoulder tries to turn SO FLAT it forces your head up, and back. By the time you reach the top of your backswing you have the flattest shoulder plane in world golf!


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			My swing never looked like that before, so I am wondering if it is because of the serious injury to my shoulder last year. Maybe this is what I am stuck with now, who knows?

But i am going to get some lessons, Bobmeister is only 20 mins up the road from me so going to go see him for a couple of lessons.
		
Click to expand...

It could simply be that your swing changed to compensate while the shoulder was injured. But may not need to remain that way now. 
Going for a lesson and explaining if any changes feel painful or restrictive due to your injuries then hopefully Bob will be able to help you find a more consistent method.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is a quick question for you James, this is not meant to come across in an argumentative way. Take a look at this swing and tell me what is wrong with it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTuTrpWCZhU


I appreciated what is being said regarding my swing as that is why i put it on here to get this type of feedback.
I understand what is being said regarding my backswing and how my shoulder movement is very unorthodox. But is it possible to do everything against what is considered the correct way and still be a good golfer like Furyk? :mmm:

I am going to try and sort out that back swing hopefully with the help of Bob this month.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Here is a quick question for you James, this is not meant to come across in an argumentative way. Take a look at this swing and tell me what is wrong with it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTuTrpWCZhU

Click to expand...

Lots... and there's lots wrong with yours. I don't think you're suddenly going to step up to the plate and decide to change your swing to a more conventional one which is why I said you should look to play a fade off the tee, I think it would suit your 'power'. I highlighted your left shoulder as 'food for thought' if you wanted to have something to work on. Frankly I couldn't care less what anyone's swing is like, as long as a) they are happy with it b) they play to the standard that _they_ are happy with.... in your case I think you don't and won't which is why I isolated the left shoulder in the name of 'progress' (the rolling wrists, the flat backswing and all the other faults can wait)..... remember, even Furyk has a coach to keep an eye on his swing regardless of how well he delivers the club through the impact area.,..oh, and he's not a very long hitter :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 1, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Lots... and there's lots wrong with yours. I don't think you're suddenly going to step up to the plate and decide to change your swing to a more conventional one which is why I said you should look to play a fade off the tee, I think it would suit your 'power'. I highlighted your left shoulder as 'food for thought' if you wanted to have something to work on. Frankly I couldn't care less what anyone's swing is like, as long as a) they are happy with it b) they play to the standard that _they_ are happy with.... in your case I think you don't and won't which is why I isolated the left shoulder in the name of 'progress' (the rolling wrists, the flat backswing and all the other faults can wait)..... remember, even Furyk has a coach to keep an eye on his swing regardless of how well he delivers the club through the impact area.,..oh, and he's not a very long hitter :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you are saying James regarding problems. I was messing around with a club while looking into the patio doors trying to take it away better and it was pulling on my shoulder. So obviously since smashing my shoulder up this might just be the swing that I have to live with. I have looked at a video taken on the same day of my irons and although I do the same it is no where near as bad and I do hit them really well with consistency. 

So I do like the idea of setting up for a fade to try and increase my margin of error off the tee.  As  you say this will be easier than trying to change my swing, because maybe I can't.....:mmm: 

So regarding the fade from the tee, are you saying to try using a push-fade and just set it off down the right hand side and let it come back in?


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 1, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Lots... and there's lots wrong with yours. I don't think you're suddenly going to step up to the plate and decide to change your swing to a more conventional one which is why I said you should look to play a fade off the tee, I think it would suit your 'power'. I highlighted your left shoulder as 'food for thought' if you wanted to have something to work on. Frankly I couldn't care less what anyone's swing is like, as long as a) they are happy with it b) they play to the standard that _they_ are happy with.... in your case I think you don't and won't which is why I isolated the left shoulder in the name of 'progress' (the rolling wrists, the flat backswing and all the other faults can wait)..... remember, even Furyk has a coach to keep an eye on his swing regardless of how well he delivers the club through the impact area.,..oh, and he's not a very long hitter :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know if I do try and take the club back on a better plane then it hurts my shoulder. So maybe I will have to live with this back swing, going to see Bob and see what we can do about it. My iron swing is not great on the back swing but no where near as bad as the driver and I do hit them sweet as a nut from 2i to LW, they do go long and accurate. If my swing can't be changed very much then I do like the idea of playing for a fade like you have said. Are you advising to set up down the left side of the fairway and hit a push-fade shot?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 2, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			If my swing can't be changed very much then I do like the idea of playing for a fade like you have said. Are you advising to set up down the left side of the fairway and hit a push-fade shot?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, a push-fade, hit from the inside, no swing changes.... except you'll be able to RIP IT


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 2, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			So regarding the fade from the tee, are you saying to try using a push-fade and just set it off down the right hand side and let it come back in?
		
Click to expand...

 Not a good idea!!! Cos it'll go away, not come back! 



MadAdey said:



			If my swing can't be changed very much then I do like the idea of playing for a fade like you have said. Are you advising to set up down the left side of the fairway and hit a push-fade shot?
		
Click to expand...

That's better! 

And make sure your physical 'limitations' are considered - I'd like to think Bob will.

A PLC CEO I know was very unhappy having spent a great deal on 'top' coaches who didn't consider his, even though he stressed them. He eventually sorted himself out - with own simulator in his 'golf workshop'! Last I heard, he was making the most of his improvement on the Celeb circuit!


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Yep, a push-fade, hit from the inside, no swing changes.... except you'll be able to RIP IT 

Click to expand...

You know me too well James...... if you want me to do something different on the course just include the words 'RIP IT' and I will listen.....:whoo:


----------



## CMAC (Jan 2, 2013)

@madadey, haven't read all the replies so apologies if this has been said already but in your takeaway you roll the left forearm fanning open the face enormously, this has of course got to return to square to boom it out there 270 which makes timing absolutely critical to your swing. If you're slightly out you will either flip it left or a high cricket shot right (ring any bells?). Keeping the face square (not to be confused with hooded) in the first 2 -3 feet before setting the wrists I think will help you immediately. 
There are other minor swing areas that a pro can help with, more of a small servicing as opposed to an mot if you get my drift.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 2, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			You know me too well James...... if you want me to do something different on the course just include the words 'RIP IT' and I will listen.....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Bob will be formulating his own plan for you so I will cordially duck out now and wish you the best :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm sure Bob will be formulating his own plan for you so I will cordially duck out now and wish you the best :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I do hope so mate. It will be interesting to see what he can come up with. At the end of the day it is mid winter so going to spend more time on the range than on the course so changing things does not matter if they take time to settle in. Thanks for your advise mate, you might see the results at the next meet.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 3, 2013)

My posts must be invisible today:lol:


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 3, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			@madadey, haven't read all the replies so apologies if this has been said already but in your takeaway you roll the left forearm fanning open the face enormously, this has of course got to return to square to boom it out there 270 which makes timing absolutely critical to your swing. If you're slightly out you will either flip it left or a high cricket shot right (ring any bells?). Keeping the face square (not to be confused with hooded) in the first 2 -3 feet before setting the wrists I think will help you immediately. 
There are other minor swing areas that a pro can help with, more of a small servicing as opposed to an mot if you get my drift.
		
Click to expand...

Your posts are not invisible mate.....

Read what you advised regarding my swing problem. The 2 shots you described are spot on, that is what happens when I hit a bad one. I was chatting with my pro before going out this morning about it. Trying to do it in the shop and it was just not happening. Everytime I tried going back more on plane it hurt my shoulder and I could not get my hands any further back than around the 8 o'clock position maybe 9 at a push. I think the backswing is something I may have to live with.....


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 3, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Yep, a push-fade, hit from the inside, no swing changes.... except you'll be able to RIP IT 

Click to expand...

Not to make your head any bigger and i never thought I would say this James but you are a genius! 

Played this morning and out of the 8 times I used the big stick I was straight down the middle apart from once when I ran into a fairway bunker that cuts into the right side of the fairway. Just stood up there, aimed down the left hand side and ripped a big push-fade everytime. 

Worked an absolute treat...:cheers:


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2013)

I hear Bob is planning his retirement around the number of lessons you are going to need Adey. Something about changing you to a left handed golfer.:rofl:

Good luck with the lessons, and do what Uncle Bob tells you.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 3, 2013)

richart said:



			I hear Bob is planning his retirement around the number of lessons you are going to need Adey. Something about changing you to a left handed golfer.:rofl:

Good luck with the lessons, and do what Uncle Bob tells you.
		
Click to expand...

MAybe not quite his retirement but he might be able to upgrade those antique clubs of his.............


----------



## JustOne (Jan 3, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Not to make your head any bigger and i never thought I would say this James but you are a genius!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm....................














I agree!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Not to make your head any bigger and i never thought I would say this James but you are a genius! 

Played this morning and out of the 8 times I used the big stick I was straight down the middle apart from once when I ran into a fairway bunker that cuts into the right side of the fairway. Just stood up there, aimed down the left hand side and ripped a big push-fade everytime. 

Worked an absolute treat...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...


What cut you in for then Adey?
Since your short game is great you must have had a great round.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 3, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			What cut you in for then Adey?
Since your short game is great you must have had a great round.
		
Click to expand...

I did cheers mate...:thup:

Score wise, if we can discount the 2 tee shots that I nearly ended up on my arse from slipping on a muddy tee box, then I was 3 over, 8 if you we include the other 2.....


----------



## JustOne (Jan 4, 2013)

You need to empty your inbox Adey :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 4, 2013)

JustOne said:



			You need to empty your inbox Adey :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm sure Bob will be formulating his own plan for you so I will cordially duck out now and wish you the best :thup:
		
Click to expand...




JustOne said:



			You need to empty your inbox Adey :thup:
		
Click to expand...

mmmmmmm


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2013)

Adey PM'd me.... I think (the last time I checked) that I'm allowed to answer.

Don't worry I told him that you'd go against everything I said because you're always right :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Don't worry I told him that you'd go against everything I said because you're always right :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, you're the expert. Your poll said so


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you are both pretty spot on with your advice. James you have given me a nice little fix to get me by at the minute. But I am sure you will be bale to help sort it our properly Bob, rather than try and patch up a problem. If it can't be fixed because of this buggered up shoulder then I will probably got back to what you said to try James as it appears to work a treat, but I do prefer to fix a crack rather than patch it over.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2013)

Hitting a push-fade *isn't* 'papering over the cracks' Adey, it's a viable solution to hit the ball well when you can't make a full turn (deep enough) or a correct backswing.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Hitting a push-fade *isn't* 'papering over the cracks' Adey, it's a viable solution to hit the ball well when you can't make a full turn (deep enough) or a correct backswing.
		
Click to expand...

Don't read what I wrote wrong mate. What I meant was I would like to try and sort my back swing out by having a bit of time with Bob at the range. But if it can't be fixed because of my shoulder, then, I am really happy with the 2 rounds that i have played hitting a push-fade as it appears to work a treat and is a great bit of advice.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Your posts are not invisible mate.....

Read what you advised regarding my swing problem. The 2 shots you described are spot on, that is what happens when I hit a bad one. I was chatting with my pro before going out this morning about it. Trying to do it in the shop and it was just not happening. Everytime I tried going back more on plane it hurt my shoulder and I could not get my hands any further back than around the 8 o'clock position maybe 9 at a push. I think the backswing is something I may have to live with.....

Click to expand...

sorry I missed your reply 

work with what you have, the straightest driver on tour at one point was Calvin Pete, remember him? if not google his swing, he had a broken arm and couldnt straighten it properly. You'll find a way....:thup:


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			sorry I missed your reply 

work with what you have, the straightest driver on tour at one point was Calvin Pete, remember him? if not google his swing, he had a broken arm and couldnt straighten it properly. You'll find a way....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wow! look at that right leg straighten... SocketRocket would have a fit!!! :clap:

[video=youtube;Df53H60XTFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df53H60XTFU[/video]

....beautiful transition as he just gently 'falls' into his left side.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 5, 2013)

Adey,

I read what you are saying about your shoulder injury but I cant quite reconcile that you cant get the club back properly.

Can you just try this and let me know the result please: 

Address a mid iron.
Take your left hand off the club.
Lift the club over the tip of your right shoulder by fully bending your right elbow. (keep your upper arm against your chest)
Turn your shoulders 90 degrees right.
Place your left hand back on the grip.

You will now be in a nice backswing position.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			You will now be in a nice backswing position.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree. He will be flat shouldered and not deep enough.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Wow! look at that right leg straighten... SocketRocket would have a fit!!! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Now then now then J1.   You know very well that I am currently going through my S&T phase and am straightening my right leg like a ramrod. :ears:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I don't agree. He will be flat shouldered and not deep enough.
		
Click to expand...

Dont agree.  If he maintains his forward tilt his shoulder plane should not be flat and if he takes it past the tip of his shoulder he wont be shallow.

Like David Blair explains in this link:  http://www.golftoday.co.uk/proshop/features/secret_of_golf.html

Anyhow, I didn't ask you to do it.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2013)

SocketRocket said:
			
		


			Anyhow, I didn't ask you to do it.
		
Click to expand...




So picture 4 is a backswing?

http://www.golftoday.co.uk/proshop/features/images/secret_of_golf_2.jpg

Head moved off the ball, 70 degree shoulder turn, left arm beginning to bend.... I could go on...... 



(As someone looking into S&T I'm surprised you could recommend a drill like this).


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 5, 2013)

JustOne said:






So picture 4 is a backswing?

http://www.golftoday.co.uk/proshop/features/images/secret_of_golf_2.jpg

Head moved off the ball, 70 degree shoulder turn, left arm beginning to bend.... I could go on...... 



(As someone looking into S&T I'm surprised you could recommend a drill like this).
		
Click to expand...

It's hard at times on here 

I was trying to help Adey and his problem not yours J1.      The exercise is to obtain a CORE backswing position, if you can get into this position you will have taken the club back on plane.   From here you will be able to make a decent downswing, rather than being too inside, it wil be possible to turn a bit more if you have the flexibility.  I did ask him to try it and let me know how he got on.

Adey is not a Stack and Tilter and I am not suggesting he should be.   I guess the line of help  I was using to help him has now been totally screwed


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 5, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Adey,

I read what you are saying about your shoulder injury but I cant quite reconcile that you cant get the club back properly.

Can you just try this and let me know the result please: 

Address a mid iron.
Take your left hand off the club.
Lift the club over the tip of your right shoulder by fully bending your right elbow. (keep your upper arm against your chest)
Turn your shoulders 90 degrees right.
Place your left hand back on the grip.

You will now be in a nice backswing position.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a go at it socket. No can do matey. To get my left hand back on the club I lift up my left shoulder and end up with a movement like in my video. 

Problem was I was told by the specialist that I would probably only ever get 70% of my full range of movement back in it. I have been having physio since January and they have now released me as there is nothing more than can do for me.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 5, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			It's hard at times on here 

I was trying to help Adey and his problem not yours J1.      The exercise is to obtain a CORE backswing position, if you can get into this position you will have taken the club back on plane.   From here you will be able to make a decent downswing, rather than being too inside, it wil be possible to turn a bit more if you have the flexibility.  I did ask him to try it and let me know how he got on.

Adey is not a Stack and Tilter and I am not suggesting he should be.   I guess the line of help  I was using to help him has now been totally screwed 

Click to expand...

You're starting to sound like some other whinger we all know .... was just picking your brains SR :thup:

..... if you want to start throwing toys let me know in adv and I'll just agree with everything you post  hehe

Do you want me to inform Foxholer of the new agreeabalness'es'ness (eh?) we're all going to share? :clap:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			You're starting to sound like some other whinger we all know .... was just picking your brains SR :thup:

..... if you want to start throwing toys let me know in adv and I'll just agree with everything you post  hehe

Do you want me to inform Foxholer of the new agreeabalness'es'ness (eh?) we're all going to share? :clap:
		
Click to expand...

No toys.  Sorry about the whinging (didn't realise I was)

FH, Do I know him ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Just had a go at it socket. No can do matey. To get my left hand back on the club I lift up my left shoulder and end up with a movement like in my video. 

Problem was I was told by the specialist that I would probably only ever get 70% of my full range of movement back in it. I have been having physio since January and they have now released me as there is nothing more than can do for me.
		
Click to expand...

OK Adey, just a thought.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 6, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			OK Adey, just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, it was worth a go. Maybe if I keep doing it then it might get easier if it is the tendons causing the restriction, as I did snap a couple and tear the muscle.


----------

